# USB-IEEE1284 (DB36); USB to Parallel port adapter; driver not work



## chueh (May 26, 2008)

I have a printer using LPT 1 port (parallel port) connected to my old computer. Now, I am connecting the printer to my laptop. Since my laptop does not have parallel port jack but UBS. I bought a USB to Printer cable (USB to DB36/ IEEE 1284) connectin the printer directly to the laptop. The cable came with a driver cd. The laptop did not recognize the new hardware, so I popped the cd in. The cd did not run by itself. I opened the cd up to see what's the content. There is nothing looking like I could run with it, except setup.exe. I licked the setup.exe. Nothing happened. There must be something wrong with the cd. 

Then, I went to HP official website to try to download the printer driver, but all it says is asking me to go to the control panel and add a new printer..etc. ,which I have done a million times already. Nothing is working. I tried LPT1 port, as my old computer used; it did not work on the laptop. I tried adding new port IEEE1284; nothing happened. I tried adding new port db36; nothing worked......


----------

